# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Quạt chắn gió lựa chọn tối ưu tại cửa siêu thị, nhà hàng

## nghianv

Quạt chắn gió hay còn gọi là quạt cắt gió, có tên chuẩn theo tiếng Anh là Air-curtain. Quạt này, tùy theo công suất thiết kế có thể có loại 1 động cơ, 2 hay 3 động cơ, cánh quạt là loại ly tâm lồng sóc, giống như quạt của máy điều hòa, nhưng cho lưu lượng gió lớn hơn. Tất nhiên, với thiết kế quạt có lưu lượng gió lớn như vậy nên khi hoạt động sẽ tạo tiếng ồn. 
Quạt Chắn Gió - Rèm Không Khí - Quạt Cắt Gió - Máy chắn gió

Quạt trần đèn thiết kế mới tối ưu cho phòng khách, chức năng kết hợp làm mát và làm đẹp. Quạt trần phòng ngủ http://thegioiquattran.com.vn/quat-tran-phong-ngu/ sang trọng, hiệu quả, thiết yếu trong mỗi gia đình.
Có các cỡ quạt dài 0,9m, 1m, 1,2m, 1,5m, 1,8m hay thậm chí là 2m. Với những thiết kế lớn tối đa có thể đến 3m. Tương đương, quạt có các chiều cao thổi hiệu quả, tương ứng với chiều cao cửa, ví dụ: 3m, 3,5m hay 5m.

Quạt chắn gió thường được lắp ở cửa ra vào các trung tâm thương mai, mua sắm, các trung tâm hội nghị, các siêu thị, nhà hàng, shop bán hàng, cửa ga tàu điện ngầm,các cửa kho khu công nghiệp, cửa kho lạnh.
Quạt chắn gió tại siêu thị mini
Quạt Chắn Gió Cửa Kho Công Nghiệp
Quạt Chắn Gió Cửa Kho Lạnh

----------

